# Postfix + proxymap issues

## Ateo

I'm trying to proxy the SQL queries made by Postfix. It doesn't seem to be working...

Do I need anything else besides the following?

```

alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

relay_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

virtual_alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

virtual_gid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf

virtual_mailbox_base = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailbox-base.cf

virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-domains.cf

virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

virtual_uid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf

proxy_read_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_gid_maps $virtual_uid_maps $virtual_mailbox_base $relay_domains
```

```
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
```

When I try to send mail, it doesn't even time out. It just keeps trying (Squirrelmail) or it just sits in my outbox (Kmail) with no errors in syslog.

The code above for main.cf is the output of postconf -n |grep proxy and are the parameters + values I have in main.cf. Everything works fine with all proxy statements removed.

Am I missing something?

/edit: Kmail finally timed out: Pretty generic error though *Quote:*   

> Sending failed:
> 
> Connection to host mail.domain.org is broken.
> 
> The message will stay in the 'outbox' folder until you either fix the problem (e.g. a broken address) or remove the message from the 'outbox' folder.
> ...

 

/edit: give me a second. I've got some syslog stuff now... i am sifting through it...Last edited by Ateo on Wed Jan 03, 2007 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

The proxy maps you have are mostly for inbound mail and not for outbound mail. What IMAP server are you using? And what Postfix version are you using? Why are you using alias_maps when you already have defined virtual_alias_maps? What happens if you send the mail directly with SMTP commands on port 25 (with telnet)? Does that work?

I use as well proxymaps (with MySQL) and have no problems so far:

```
mail / # postconf -n | grep proxy | sed "s:\t: :g;s: \{2,99\}: :g;s:.$:\0\n:g"

proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps proxy:mysql:$config_directory/greylist_enabled_domain.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/check_helo_access.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/policyd_weight_domain_whitelisted_in_greylisting.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/policyd_weight_email_whitelisted_in_greylisting.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/policyd_weight_optout_domain_in_greylisting.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/policyd_weight_optout_email_in_greylisting.mysql

relay_domains = proxy:mysql:$config_directory/mailman_domains.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/relay_domains_maps.mysql

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated permit_tls_clientcerts permit_mynetworks check_client_access hash:$config_directory/pop-before-smtp check_recipient_access pcre:$config_directory/check_special_recipient_access.pcre check_client_access pcre:$config_directory/allow_special_sender_access.pcre reject_invalid_helo_hostname reject_non_fqdn_sender reject_non_fqdn_recipient reject_unknown_sender_domain reject_unknown_recipient_domain check_sender_mx_access cidr:$config_directory/verisign_hijacked_domain.cidr reject_unauth_destination check_helo_access pcre:$config_directory/check_helo_access.pcre check_helo_access proxy:mysql:$config_directory/check_helo_access.mysql check_recipient_access pcre:$config_directory/allow_abuse_postmaster.pcre check_recipient_access pcre:$config_directory/allow_dspam_report.pcre check_recipient_access pcre:$config_directory/check_recipient_access.pcre spf_policy greylist_policy weight_policy permit

transport_maps = pcre:$config_directory/transport.pcre proxy:mysql:$config_directory/virtual_transport_maps.mysql

virtual_alias_maps = hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/virtual-mailman proxy:mysql:$config_directory/mailman_domains.mysql proxy:mysql:$config_directory/virtual_alias_maps.mysql

virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:$config_directory/virtual_mailbox_domains.mysql

virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:$config_directory/virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.mysql

virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:$config_directory/virtual_mailbox_maps.mysql

mail / #
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ateo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> What IMAP server are you using?

 

Courier-IMAP 4.0.6

 *steveb wrote:*   

> And what Postfix version are you using?

 

Postfix 2.3.5

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Why are you using alias_maps when you already have defined virtual_alias_maps?

 

Because alias_maps are for my system users and virtual for my virtual users. Are you suggesting that system user lookups are performed by virtual_alias_maps too?

 *steveb wrote:*   

> What happens if you send the mail directly with SMTP commands on port 25 (with telnet)? Does that work?

 

No. It does not. It stalls. I do not receive response 220:

```
dracco@zeke ~ $ telnet shadow 25

Trying 192.168.4.240...

Connected to shadow.

Escape character is '^]'.
```

Disable proxy and:

```
dracco@zeke ~ $ telnet shadow 25

Trying 192.168.4.240...

Connected to shadow.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mail.mydomain.tld ESMTP Creepy.Mail.Services
```

----------

## steveb

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Courier-IMAP 4.0.6

 I am using on one system the same version as you.

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Postfix 2.3.5

 Okay. At least a 2.3.x edition. I use since jesterday 2.3.6.

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Because alias_maps are for my system users and virtual for my virtual users. Are you suggesting that system user lookups are performed by virtual_alias_maps too?

 I am not suggesting anything. I only see that you use the same lookup for virtual and system lookups: *Ateo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf
> 
> ...

 

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> No. It does not. It stalls. I do not receive response 220:
> 
> ```
> dracco@zeke ~ $ telnet shadow 25
> 
> ...

 This does not look good! Could you run the smtpd process in verbose mode and look what Postfix does in the first example?

Are you sure your Postfix supports proxy? What is the output of:

```
postconf -m
```

Do you run a chrooted environment for Postfix?

Does your setup have different gid/uid for each virtual user?

What happens if you only enable proxy maps on certain lookups?

How about posting your main.cf?

How about posting the SQL lookup files?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ateo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> I am not suggesting anything. I only see that you use the same lookup for virtual and system lookups

 

Well, they do both use the same table. I store both system and virtual user aliases in the same table.. So this really isn't an issue...

Are you sure your Postfix supports proxy?

Yes, I do have proxy support:

```
shadow tmp # postconf -m

btree

cidr

environ

hash

nis

pcre

pgsql

proxy

regexp

static

unix

shado
```

Do you run a chrooted environment for Postfix? Nope

Does your setup have different gid/uid for each virtual user? All virtual users-> UID/GID: 5000

What happens if you only enable proxy maps on certain lookups? The moment I hardcode proxy_read_maps or put proxy: in front of *anything*, everything comes to a screeching halt and stops working.

Posting my SQL files doesn't seem relevant since everything works without proxy. It's the standard Postfix SQL interface parameters. But I will post if them if you *really* want.. =)

```
mydomain = domain.net

myhostname = mail.$mydomain

myorigin = $mydomain

mydestination =

 $myhostname,

 $mydomain,

 localhost.$mydomain

mynetworks = 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

relay_domains = $mynetworks

inet_interfaces = 192.168.4.240

mailbox_size_limit = 0

# Queue

queue_run_delay = 1h

maximal_backoff_time = 2h

minimal_backoff_time = 1h

maximal_queue_lifetime = 2d

bounce_queue_lifetime = 2d

## 7.5MB limit

message_size_limit = 7680000

soft_bounce = no

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

virtual_destination_concurrency_limit = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = no

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

default_privs = nobody

recipient_delimiter = +

home_mailbox = .maildir/

header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/pcre-header.cf

biff = yes

mail_name = Creepy.Mail.Services

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

smtp_always_send_ehlo = yes

#

# Checks to remove badly formed email

#

smtpd_helo_required = yes

smtpd_helo_restrictions =

 permit_mynetworks,

 reject_invalid_hostname,

 regexp:/etc/postfix/maps/helo.regexp,

 permit

strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes

disable_vrfy_command = yes

#

# Recipient restrictions

# The order here is important. In a nutshell, the first match WINS!

#

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

 permit_mynetworks,

 permit_sasl_authenticated,

 reject_unknown_sender_domain,

 reject_unknown_recipient_domain,

 reject_non_fqdn_hostname,

 reject_non_fqdn_sender,

 reject_non_fqdn_recipient,

 reject_unauth_destination,

 reject_unauth_pipelining,

 reject_invalid_hostname,

 check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:666,

 reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,

 reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,

 reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org,

 reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,

 reject_rbl_client dnsbl.njabl.org,

 reject_rbl_client spamsources.fabel.dk,

 reject_rbl_client dnsbl.ahbl.org,

 reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,

 reject_rhsbl_sender rbl_domain=dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,

 check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/helo_client_exceptions,

 check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/sender_checks,

 check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/rbl_client_exceptions,

 check_client_access pcre:/etc/postfix/dspam/dspam.pipe

#

# SASL elements

#

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/demoCA/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 0

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:/var/run/smtpd_tls_session_cache

smtpd_client_restrictions =

 check_client_access

 cidr:/etc/postfix/maps/anti-asia.cidr

#

# Local user transport

#

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/maildrop -d $USER 1 $USER $DOMAIN $SENDER

#alias_maps = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

#

# DSPAM support

#

dspam_destination_recipient_limit = 1

#

# Virtual domain support

#

virtual_transport = maildrop

maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

#virtual_mailbox_domains = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-domains.cf

#virtual_mailbox_maps = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

#virtual_alias_maps = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

#virtual_gid_maps = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf

#virtual_uid_maps = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf

#virtual_mailbox_base = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailbox-base.cf

virtual_alias_domains =

virtual_maildir_limit_message =

virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-domains.cf

virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

virtual_alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

virtual_gid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf

virtual_uid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf

virtual_mailbox_base = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailbox-base.cf

#

# Relay/MX domains

#

#relay_domains = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

relay_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

#

# Reject elements

#

unknown_address_reject_code = 554

unknown_client_reject_code = 554

unknown_hostname_reject_code = 554

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_relay_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_virtual_alias_reject_code = 550

unknown_virtual_mailbox_reject_code = 550

unverified_recipient_reject_code = 450

unverified_sender_reject_code = 450

#

# Bounce elements

#

2bounce_notice_recipient = postmaster@$mydomain

bounce_notice_recipient = postmaster@$mydomain

error_notice_recipient = postmaster@$mydomain

proxy_read_maps = $alias_maps

 $virtual_mailbox_domains

 $virtual_mailbox_maps

 $virtual_alias_maps

 $virtual_gid_maps

 $virtual_uid_maps

 $virtual_mailbox_base

 $relay_domains
```

Just to make sure, does master.cf look ok?

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

```

I get the same, exact, worthless information with SMTP in verbose mode.:

```
shadow postfix # telnet mail 25

Trying 192.168.4.240...

Connected to mail.

Escape character is '^]'.
```

BTW: Totally off-topic of issue and since you are proficient with Postifx, do you see any paramaters I should hardcode (override defaults)?

----------

## Ateo

here are some logs on postfix restart:

```
Jan  3 12:22:00 shadow postfix/qmgr[24938]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/proxymap socket while reading input attribute name

Jan  3 12:22:00 shadow postfix/qmgr[24938]: warning: private/proxymap socket: service dict_proxy_open: Success

Jan  3 12:22:00 shadow postfix/master[24936]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/proxymap pid 24940 exit status 1

Jan  3 12:22:00 shadow postfix/master[24936]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/proxymap: bad command startup -- throttling
```

I'll google around later today...

----------

## steveb

After a quick view over your main.cf and master.cf:

reject_non_fqdn_hostname is replaced with reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname in Postfix >= 2.3

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

 permit_mynetworks,

 permit_sasl_authenticated,

 reject_unknown_sender_domain,

 reject_unknown_recipient_domain,

 reject_non_fqdn_hostname,

 reject_non_fqdn_sender,

 reject_non_fqdn_recipient,

 reject_unauth_destination,

 reject_unauth_pipelining,

 reject_invalid_hostname,

 check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:666,

 reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,

 reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,

 reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org,

 reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,

 reject_rbl_client dnsbl.njabl.org,

 reject_rbl_client spamsources.fabel.dk,

 reject_rbl_client dnsbl.ahbl.org,

 reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,

 reject_rhsbl_sender rbl_domain=dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,

 check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/helo_client_exceptions,

 check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/sender_checks,

 check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/rbl_client_exceptions,

 check_client_access pcre:/etc/postfix/dspam/dspam.pipe
```

What are you trying to do here? A bunch of restrictions and then at the end you have the exceptions? This is not going to work. No way. Postfix evaluates the restrictions from left to right and from top to down. So your last 4 lines are useless (not sure about the DSPAM pipe command). You need to add the stuff in other order.

```
smtpd_client_restrictions =

 check_client_access

 cidr:/etc/postfix/maps/anti-asia.cidr
```

What is that? You block IPs from Asia? Is that right? How about using DNS for that? --> http://countries.blackholes.us/

With a caching server it is more flexible and requires you less to update the CIDR file.

```
virtual_gid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf

virtual_uid_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf
```

This can be probably changed to:

```
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000

virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> here are some logs on postfix restart:
> 
> ```
> Jan  3 12:22:00 shadow postfix/qmgr[24938]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/proxymap socket while reading input attribute name
> 
> ...

 

AHA! Perfect! Can you please add another "-v" after smtpd to see what map has the error?

If you ask me, then the local_recipient_maps could be the problem. Can you change/add in main.cf the following:

```
local_recipient_maps =

   $alias_maps

   unix:passwd.byname

proxy_read_maps =

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-domains.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailbox-base.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf
```

Does that fixes the error?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ateo

 *Quote:*   

> reject_non_fqdn_hostname is replaced with reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname

 

changed. thanks for that catch...

 *Quote:*   

>  check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/helo_client_exceptions,
> 
>  check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/sender_checks,
> 
>  check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/maps/rbl_client_exceptions, 

 

You're right. Where I had them made no sense. my permits should always be first... dspam is last as the last resort spam catcher. So that should work.

 *Quote:*   

> What is that? You block IPs from Asia? Is that right? How about using DNS for that? --> http://countries.blackholes.us/
> 
> With a caching server it is more flexible and requires you less to update the CIDR file. 

 

With the few parameters for smtpd_client_restrictions, not sure which one:

I went with: reject_rbl_client rbl_domain=countries.blackholes.us

I made the changes you requested, including making static:5000 for uid/gid. The log is no different with or without '-v' added after smtpd.

----------

## steveb

What about this? *SteveB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> local_recipient_maps =
> 
> ...

 

Have you added that?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ateo

Yes. The only different is that I removed *Quote:*   

>   proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-gid.cf
> 
>   proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailbox-base.cf
> 
>   proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-uid.cf

 since I made them static.

So, still no workie.. blah!

----------

## steveb

Okay. Can you post the content of one of the /etc/postfix/maps/sql-*.cf files?

----------

## Ateo

Not a problem. The other 4 are the same....

```
##

## File: /etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

##

## Alias maps

##

user                    = postfix

password                = *super secret password*

dbname                  = postoffice

query                   = SELECT destination FROM vma_alias WHERE alias = '%s' AND active = '1'

hosts                   = 127.0.0.1
```

----------

## steveb

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Not a problem. The other 4 are the same....
> 
> ```
> ##
> 
> ...

 

Looks okay to me. I can not believe that "smtpd -vv" does not output more log entries. Can you try again?

cheers

Steve

----------

## Ateo

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *Ateo wrote:*   Not a problem. The other 4 are the same....
> 
> ```
> ##
> 
> ...

 

Oh. -vv.. I thought you were just stressing it. hehe.. Ok. Will post that info a little later today.

thanks

----------

## Ateo

Ok. After adding -vv to smtpd, here is what I get.

```
Jan  5 10:45:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr request = open

Jan  5 10:45:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr table = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan  5 10:45:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr flags = 16448

Jan  5 10:45:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Jan  5 10:46:14 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: proxymap stream disconnect

Jan  5 10:46:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Jan  5 10:46:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr request = open

Jan  5 10:46:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr table = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan  5 10:46:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr flags = 16448

Jan  5 10:46:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Jan  5 10:47:15 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: proxymap stream disconnect

Jan  5 10:47:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Jan  5 10:47:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr request = open

Jan  5 10:47:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr table = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan  5 10:47:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr flags = 16448

Jan  5 10:47:16 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[24945]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status
```

Mind you. This is only logged when I restart Postfix. When I attempted to telnet into the server, nothing is logged and nothing is displayed at my telnet log in.

I might end up ditching this effort for the time being as I need to implement dspam as a content filter, which has been prioritized.Last edited by Ateo on Fri Jan 19, 2007 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Ok. After adding -vv to smtpd, here is what I get.
> 
> ```
> Jan  5 10:45:16 shadow.xdracco.net postfix/smtpd[24945]: send attr request = open
> 
> ...

 

This is okay. But don't tell me that this is the complete output you get? It only reports the /etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf opening and looking for attributes.

I don't know what the heck is up with that file as I can not see the content of it and not the output it get's from PGSQL. But if that beast is the problem, then why not running every pgsql table lookup in proxy mode except the one for relay_domains (which is using pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf)?

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> I might end up ditching this effort for the time being as I need to implement dspam as a content filter, which has been prioritized.

 

DSPAM? Well... what can I say? I LOVE DSPAM! I am using it since years! From my viewpoint it is one of the best OSS products for Anti-Spam. If you need help with it, then let me know...

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ateo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> This is okay. But don't tell me that this is the complete output you get? It only reports the /etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf opening and looking for attributes.

 

No. That's not all the output.. Thats the last bunch of lines.

DSPAM? Well... what can I say? I LOVE DSPAM! I am using it since years! From my viewpoint it is one of the best OSS products for Anti-Spam. If you need help with it, then let me know...

[/quote]

Well, Ok. But let's head on over to his thread since it's more approriate... -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301895.html

So, I am going to place this on hold as I deal with dspam... proxy:pgsql may have won this battle, but I'll be back.. hehe..

----------

## steveb

okay

----------

## Ateo

This is the full log (part 1) with smtp -vv when I attempt to telnet into the server.

```
Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: syslog_facility = mail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  mail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: inet_protocols = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ipv4

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  ipv4

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: inet_protocols = ipv4

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: name_mask: ipv4

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand mail.$mydomain -> mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_name = Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: syslog_name = postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_owner = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mail_owner = postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: setgid_group = postdrop

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: postdrop

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  postdrop

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydestination = $myhostname, $mydomain, localhost.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $myhostname, $mydomain, localhost.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname, $mydomain, localhost.$mydomain -> mail.mydomain.tld, mydomain.tld, localhost.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myorigin = $mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $mydomain -> mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relayhost = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: relayhost =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /usr/lib/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /usr/lib/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: command_directory = /usr/sbin

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /usr/sbin

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /usr/sbin

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: queue_directory = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /var/spool/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /var/spool/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: process_id_directory = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: pid

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  pid

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: process_id_directory = pid

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: inet_interfaces = 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: proxy_interfaces = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: proxy_interfaces =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: double_bounce_sender = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: double-bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  double-bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: double_bounce_sender = double-bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: default_privs = nobody

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: nobody

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  nobody

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: alias_database = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_release_date = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 20070102

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  20070102

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mail_release_date = 20070102

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_version = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mail_version = 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: default_database_type = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: hash

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  hash

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: default_database_type = hash

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: hash_queue_names = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: deferred, defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  deferred, defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: hash_queue_names = deferred, defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: recipient_delimiter = +

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: +

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  +

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relay_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: fast_flush_domains = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $relay_domains

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relay_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $relay_domains -> proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: fast_flush_domains = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: export_environment = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: TZ MAIL_CONFIG LANG

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  TZ MAIL_CONFIG LANG

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: export_environment = TZ MAIL_CONFIG LANG

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: import_environment = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY LANG=C

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY LANG=C

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: import_environment = MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY LANG=C

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mynetworks_style = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: subnet

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  subnet

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mynetworks_style = subnet

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: debug_peer_list = 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: default_verp_delimiters = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: +=

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  +=

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: default_verp_delimiters = +=

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: verp_delimiter_filter = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: -=+

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  -=+

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: verp_delimiter_filter = -=+

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: parent_domain_matches_subdomains = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: parent_domain_matches_subdomains = debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: alternate_config_directories = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: alternate_config_directories =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: bounce_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: bounce_service_name = bounce

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: cleanup_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: cleanup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  cleanup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: cleanup_service_name = cleanup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: defer_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: defer_service_name = defer

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: pickup_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: pickup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  pickup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: pickup_service_name = pickup

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: queue_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: qmgr

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  qmgr

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: queue_service_name = qmgr

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: rewrite_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: rewrite

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  rewrite

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: rewrite_service_name = rewrite

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: showq_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: showq

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  showq

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: showq_service_name = showq

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: error_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: error

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  error

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: error_service_name = error

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: flush_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: flush

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  flush

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: flush_service_name = flush

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: verify

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  verify

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: address_verify_service_name = verify

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: trace_service_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: trace

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  trace

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: trace_service_name = trace

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: internal_mail_filter_classes = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: internal_mail_filter_classes =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: max_use = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: max_use = 100

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: dont_remove = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: dont_remove = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: line_length_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: line_length_limit = 2048

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: message_size_limit = 7680000

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 7680000

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  7680000

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: hash_queue_depth = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: hash_queue_depth = 1

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: fork_attempts = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: fork_attempts = 5

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: deliver_lock_attempts = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: deliver_lock_attempts = 20

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: debug_peer_level = 2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: fault_injection_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: fault_injection_code = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: berkeley_db_create_buffer_size = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: berkeley_db_create_buffer_size = 16777216

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: berkeley_db_read_buffer_size = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: berkeley_db_read_buffer_size = 131072

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: header_size_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: header_size_limit = 102400

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: header_address_token_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: header_address_token_limit = 10240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mime_nesting_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mime_nesting_limit = 100

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mime_boundary_length_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: mime_boundary_length_limit = 2048

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: delay_logging_resolution_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: delay_logging_resolution_limit = 2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: disable_dns_lookups = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: disable_dns_lookups = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: soft_bounce = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: owner_request_special = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: owner_request_special = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: strict_8bitmime = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: strict_8bitmime = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: strict_7bit_headers = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: strict_7bit_headers = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: strict_8bitmime_body = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: strict_8bitmime_body = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: strict_mime_encoding_domain = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: strict_mime_encoding_domain = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: disable_mime_input_processing = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: disable_mime_input_processing = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: disable_mime_output_conversion = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: disable_mime_output_conversion = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_negative_cache = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: address_verify_negative_cache = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: backwards_bounce_logfile_compatibility = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: backwards_bounce_logfile_compatibility = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: helpful_warnings = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: helpful_warnings = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: application_event_drain_time = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: application_event_drain_time = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: application_event_drain_time = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: max_idle = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: max_idle = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: max_idle = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: ipc_timeout = 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_timeout = 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_idle = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: ipc_idle = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_idle = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_ttl = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: ipc_ttl = 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: ipc_ttl = 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: trigger_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: trigger_timeout = 10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: trigger_timeout = 10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  10s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: fork_delay = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: fork_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: fork_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: deliver_lock_delay = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: deliver_lock_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: deliver_lock_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: stale_lock_time = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: stale_lock_time = 500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: stale_lock_time = 500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  500s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: daemon_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: daemon_timeout = 18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: daemon_timeout = 18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: in_flow_delay = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: in_flow_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: in_flow_delay = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mynetworks = 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 127.0.0.1

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 255.0.0.0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 192.168.4.240

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 255.255.255.0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: inet_addr_list_append: 255.255.255.0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: process_id = 3759

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_recipient_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_recipient_limit = 1000

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_soft_error_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_soft_error_limit = 10

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_hard_error_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_hard_error_limit = 20

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: queue_minfree = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: queue_minfree = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_client_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: invalid_hostname_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: invalid_hostname_reject_code = 501

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_hostname_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_address_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relay_domains_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: relay_domains_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: maps_rbl_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: maps_rbl_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: access_map_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: access_map_reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: reject_code = 554

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: defer_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: defer_code = 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: non_fqdn_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: non_fqdn_reject_code = 504

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_junk_command_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_junk_command_limit = 100

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_recipient_overshoot_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_recipient_overshoot_limit = 1000

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_history_flush_threshold = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_history_flush_threshold = 100

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unverified_sender_reject_code = 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unverified_recipient_reject_code = 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: multi_recipient_bounce_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: multi_recipient_bounce_reject_code = 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_virtual_alias_reject_code = 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_virtual_mailbox_reject_code = 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: unknown_relay_recipient_reject_code = 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  550

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: plaintext_reject_code = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: plaintext_reject_code = 450

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_poll_count = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: address_verify_poll_count = 3

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_connection_count_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_connection_count_limit = 50

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_recipient_rate_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_recipient_rate_limit = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_new_tls_session_rate_limit = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_new_tls_session_rate_limit = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_ccert_verifydepth = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_ccert_verifydepth = 5

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_loglevel = 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  0

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_daemon_random_bytes = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_daemon_random_bytes = 32

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_banner = $myhostname (Anti-UCE) ESMTP $mail_name

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $myhostname (Anti-UCE) ESMTP $mail_name

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_name = Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname (Anti-UCE) ESMTP $mail_name -> mail.mydomain.tld (Anti-UCE) ESMTP Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: notify_classes = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: resource, software

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  resource, software

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: notify_classes = resource, software

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_rbl_client rbl_domain=countries.blackholes.us

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_rbl_client rbl_domain=countries.blackholes.us

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_rbl_client rbl_domain=countries.blackholes.us

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject_invalid_hostname, pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/helo

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: permit_mynetworks, reject_invalid_hostname, pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/helo

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, reject_invalid_hostname, pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/helo

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_non_fqdn_sender

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_non_fqdn_sender

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_non_fqdn_sender

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/protected_aliases, check_sender_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/rejects, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_sender_domain, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname, reject_unauth_destination, reject_unauth_pipelining, reject_invalid_hostname, reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org, reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:666, check_client_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/dspam-catch

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/protected_aliases, check_sender_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/rejects, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_sender_domain, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname, reject_unauth_destination, reject_unauth_pipelining, reject_invalid_hostname, reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org, reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:666, check_client_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/dspam-catch

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/protected_aliases, check_sender_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/rejects, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_sender_domain, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname, reject_unauth_destination, reject_unauth_pipelining, reject_invalid_hostname, reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org, reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:666, check_client_access pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/dspam-catch

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_etrn_restrictions = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_etrn_restrictions =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_data_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: reject_unauth_pipelining

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  reject_unauth_pipelining

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_end_of_data_restrictions = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_end_of_data_restrictions =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: maps_rbl_domains = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: maps_rbl_domains =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: rbl_reply_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: rbl_reply_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: error_notice_recipient = postmaster@$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: postmaster@$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand postmaster@$mydomain -> postmaster@mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_restriction_classes = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_restriction_classes =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: canonical_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: canonical_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: recipient_canonical_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: recipient_canonical_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: virtual_alias_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-aliases.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  proxy:pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mailboxes.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: alias_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: hash:/etc/mail/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_path = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: smtpd

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  smtpd

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sasl_path = smtpd

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $myhostname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_exceptions_networks = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sasl_exceptions_networks =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: content_filter = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: content_filter =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: permit_mx_backup_networks = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: permit_mx_backup_networks =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sender_login_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sender_login_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_noop_commands = (notfound)
```

----------

## Ateo

This is the full log (part 2) with smtp -vv when I attempt to telnet into the server.

```
Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_noop_commands =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_forbidden_commands = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: CONNECT GET POST

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  CONNECT GET POST

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_forbidden_commands = CONNECT GET POST

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_null_access_lookup_key = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: <>

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  <>

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_null_access_lookup_key = <>

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relay_recipient_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: relay_recipient_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_sender = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: postmaster

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  postmaster

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: address_verify_sender = postmaster

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_authorized_verp_clients = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $authorized_verp_clients

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: authorized_verp_clients = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $authorized_verp_clients ->

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_authorized_verp_clients =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_proxy_filter = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_proxy_filter =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_proxy_ehlo = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $myhostname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_proxy_ehlo = mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: receive_override_options = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: receive_override_options =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_authorized_xclient_hosts = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_authorized_xclient_hosts =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $mynetworks

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mynetworks = 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks} -> 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions = 192.168.4.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: local_header_rewrite_clients = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: permit_inet_interfaces

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  permit_inet_interfaces

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: local_header_rewrite_clients = permit_inet_interfaces

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_discard_ehlo_keywords = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_discard_ehlo_keywords =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_discard_ehlo_keyword_address_maps = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_discard_ehlo_keyword_address_maps =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: relay_clientcerts = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: relay_clientcerts =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_tls_security_options = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $smtpd_sasl_security_options

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_sasl_security_options -> noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sasl_tls_security_options = noanonymous, nodictionary, noplaintext

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/newcert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /etc/postfix/ssl/newcert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/ssl/newcert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/newkey.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /etc/postfix/ssl/newkey.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/ssl/newkey.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_dcert_file = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_dcert_file =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_dkey_file = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $smtpd_tls_dcert_file

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_dcert_file =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_dcert_file ->

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_dkey_file =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/demoCA/cacert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: /etc/postfix/ssl/demoCA/cacert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/ssl/demoCA/cacert.pem

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_CApath = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_CApath =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_mandatory_ciphers = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: medium

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  medium

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_mandatory_ciphers = medium

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_exclude_ciphers = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_exclude_ciphers =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_mandatory_exclude_ciphers = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_mandatory_exclude_ciphers =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_high_cipherlist = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:!MEDIUM:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:!MEDIUM:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_high_cipherlist = ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:!MEDIUM:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_medium_cipherlist = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_medium_cipherlist = ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_low_cipherlist = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ALL:!EXPORT:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_low_cipherlist = ALL:!EXPORT:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_export_cipherlist = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: ALL:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  ALL:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_export_cipherlist = ALL:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: tls_null_cipherlist = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: !aNULL:eNULL+kRSA

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  !aNULL:eNULL+kRSA

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: tls_null_cipherlist = !aNULL:eNULL+kRSA

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: SSLv3, TLSv1

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  SSLv3, TLSv1

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = SSLv3, TLSv1

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_dh512_param_file = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_dh512_param_file =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_dh1024_param_file = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_dh1024_param_file =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_security_level = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_security_level =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_type = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: cyrus

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  cyrus

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sasl_type = cyrus

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_milters = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_milters =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_connect_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: j {daemon_name} v

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  j {daemon_name} v

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_connect_macros = j {daemon_name} v

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_helo_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: {tls_version} {cipher} {cipher_bits} {cert_subject} {cert_issuer}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  {tls_version} {cipher} {cipher_bits} {cert_subject} {cert_issuer}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_helo_macros = {tls_version} {cipher} {cipher_bits} {cert_subject} {cert_issuer}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_mail_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: i {auth_type} {auth_authen} {auth_author} {mail_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  i {auth_type} {auth_authen} {auth_author} {mail_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_mail_macros = i {auth_type} {auth_authen} {auth_author} {mail_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_rcpt_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: i {rcpt_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  i {rcpt_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_rcpt_macros = i {rcpt_addr}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_data_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_data_macros = i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_end_of_data_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_end_of_data_macros = i

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_unknown_command_macros = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse:

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_unknown_command_macros =

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_protocol = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_protocol = 2

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_default_action = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: tempfail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  tempfail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_default_action = tempfail

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_macro_daemon_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $myhostname

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: myhostname = mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mail.$mydomain

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mydomain = mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_macro_daemon_name = mail.mydomain.tld

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_macro_v = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: $mail_name $mail_version

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_name = Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: Creepy.Mail.Services

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: mail_version = 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: expand $mail_name $mail_version -> Creepy.Mail.Services 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_macro_v = Creepy.Mail.Services 2.3.6

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_expansion_filter = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_expansion_filter = \t\40!"#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;<=>?@ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[\\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: default_rbl_reply = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: default_rbl_reply = $rbl_code Service unavailable; $rbl_class [$rbl_what] blocked using $rbl_domain${rbl_reason?; $rbl_reason}

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_helo_required = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_delay_reject = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: disable_vrfy_command = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: allow_untrusted_routing = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: allow_untrusted_routing = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: show_user_unknown_table_name = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: show_user_unknown_table_name = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_reject_unlisted_sender = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_reject_unlisted_sender = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_use_tls = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_use_tls = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_enforce_tls = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_enforce_tls = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_wrappermode = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_wrappermode = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_ask_ccert = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_ask_ccert = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_req_ccert = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_req_ccert = no

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_always_issue_session_ids = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_tls_always_issue_session_ids = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_peername_lookup = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_peername_lookup = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_delay_open_until_valid_rcpt = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_delay_open_until_valid_rcpt = yes

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_error_sleep_time = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_error_sleep_time = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_error_sleep_time = 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_proxy_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_proxy_timeout = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_proxy_timeout = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_poll_delay = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: address_verify_poll_delay = 3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: address_verify_poll_delay = 3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_policy_service_timeout = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_timeout = 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  100s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_max_idle = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_policy_service_max_idle = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_max_idle = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_max_ttl = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_policy_service_max_ttl = 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_policy_service_max_ttl = 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_starttls_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: smtpd_starttls_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_starttls_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_connect_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_connect_timeout = 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_connect_timeout = 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_command_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_command_timeout = 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_command_timeout = 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  30s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_content_timeout = (notfound)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_update: milter_content_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_lookup: milter_content_timeout = 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: mac_parse: 300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: dict_eval: const  300s

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: process generation: 5 (5)

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: send attr request = open

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: send attr table = pgsql:/etc/postfix/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: send attr flags = 16448

Jan 19 10:59:49 shadow.mydomain.tld postfix/smtpd[3759]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status
```

----------

## Ateo

Ok. So I enabled proxy on one parameter at a time and these are are 3 that lock up proxymap:

```
virtual_mailbox_maps = pgsql:$config_directory/maps/sql-vmailboxes.cf

virtual_alias_maps = pgsql:$config_directory/maps/sql-valiases.cf

relay_domains = proxy:pgsql:$config_directory/maps/sql-mx-domains.cf
```

These are fine:

```
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:pgsql:$config_directory/maps/sql-vdomains.cf

transport_maps =

 proxy:pgsql:$config_directory/maps/sql-domains.cf

 pcre:$config_directory/maps/dspam-retrain
```

Here is my proxy read maps:

```
proxy_read_maps =

 $local_recipient_maps

 $mydestination

 $virtual_alias_maps

 $virtual_alias_domains

 $virtual_mailbox_maps

 $virtual_mailbox_domains

 $relay_recipient_maps

 $relay_domains

 $canonical_maps

 $sender_canonical_maps

 $recipient_canonical_maps

 $relocated_maps

 $transport_maps

 $mynetworks

 $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
```

----------

